# Is anyone on the East Coast looking for ...



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

a Havanese pup? I am working with an owner of a 1 year old boy pup, absolutely adorable, pad & outdoor trained, friendly, likes other dogs. 
She needs to rehome him due to their busy schedule - they are just not able to give him what he needs. 
I could go to Havanese Rescue but it would not be best for the dog, considering he has no issues and is "ready to go" 

If anyone is interested, please PM me!!! 

Laurie


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

Aw, I hope the little guy finds a home!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Would take him in a heartbeat if I could.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

could you post a picture by any chance? I will look in my neighborhood. I want more Havs in New Paltz!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Just to let you all know, I might have placed him already, with a forum member, or their family. I will post for sure once I know. 
Thanks to you all for your responses. What a great group here!!!!

Laurie


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, YAY! keep us posted!! that was FAST!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

If only . . .
Guess I'll have to wait for my next husband (or you would have heard from me at 7:09 this morning).


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow. Laurie you are a wonder! And YAY for that baby.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, I hope so! That would be wonderfully quick! And if they are already on the Forum we
can see pictures!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

GREAT NEWS!! Pancho the pup has been placed!! He will be going to his new home this weekend - and I am sure you guys will hear all about him soon:whoo::whoo:

Thank you all for your responses - I so appreciate a group that steps up like you do!!! 

Merry Xmas to all!!!

Laurie


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Hmmm...I wonder who it could be


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

hmmmm I am curious!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I can't WAIT to hear!!!op2:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

lfung5 said:


> Julie, can't wait for u to post pictures of the new guy Piper will love not bring an only child anynore!!!


 Is it true Julie?:ear::cheer2:op2::drum:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I believe I blew the secret. Sorry !!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

How come nobody else picked up on her wink?!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> I believe I blew the secret. Sorry !!


Haha, no secret Linda. Nobody else noticed my little winky face!

It's true, this sweet little boy is coming here  I'm very excited but I'm a little worried how the queen bee will react to an intruder in her home. lol!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Of course I noticed the winky face and I am already celebrating... haha Just waiting for the pics.  Soooo excited for you, Julie!!! She will be fine!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I noticed the winky face...just wasn't sure if it meant pup was going home with Julie or if she just knew who it was going home with! I'm very excited for you and hope it all goes smoothly. Of course, can't wait for pictures!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

is there a a thread for this cutie , or will there be a pic here? ? with Julie!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Can't wait to hear about about Piper's new brother!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Dying to see pictures of the new addition and how he does with his new sister or rather, how she does with him. So glad he found a new forever home. Best of luck with both of them.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm very excited for you, Julie! I think Piper will learn how to play now!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Someone showed me a picture of the new boy....I must say he is awfully cute! He has the face I love!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Awww I want to see that face!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ahhhhhhh, another one bites the dust. MHS. strikes AGAIN!! 

Congrats Julie and Piper!! Can't wait to see pics and hear all about the new baby brother!!


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

Congrats Julie and Piper!

Can someone please explain to me what MHS means? I've done a google search and all I can find is "michigan humane society" lol.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

MHS = Multiple Havanese Syndrome (it took me awhile at first, too)


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations Julie and Piper!!! We need pictures of your new baby boy!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Julie what is your problem you are not showing us a picture of your new boy. I'm tired of popcorn. Please someone show a picture LINDA! how come you got to see. What are we coped liver?


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Glad to hear he found a home.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Two more days and trust me, I will post plenty of pictures. I have one picture from the current family but I don't think I can post it because it's not mine.



TilliesMom said:


> ahhhhhhh, another one bites the dust. MHS. strikes AGAIN!!!!


Haha, I held out for a long time. I have a feeling, sooner or later it's going to get you too Tammy!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Come on Julie! Break the rules.....only kidding We can wait 48 hrs, but then your time is up! LOL


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Pipersmom said:


> Haha, I held out for a long time. I have a feeling, sooner or later it's going to get you too Tammy!


:lalala::behindsofa:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Count down.:whoo:op2::becky: Well did you buy any new things for your new Havanese and what is its name ?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, Man, I cannot believe I missed THIS!! Can't wait to see photos!! Congratulations, Julie and Piper. Exciting. I agree, Tammy's turn is coming!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

GO Tammy, go Tammy!!! :cheer2: haha


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ound: you guys are relentless!! :brick:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think today is picture day


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

lfung5 said:


> I think today is picture day


yippie!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Waiting...


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats!!! I just caught up on this thread and I WANT A PICTURE!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Ohhh! Picture day! :biggrin1:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

where the hell, is this dog, I think he should be called Teaser.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

:ranger:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

:bored:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

op2:


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

:juggle:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

what's going on with the picture?
I just posted an old photo of me in Louella's "Avatar Change" thread. 
Cutie pics are there to view until we see this one . . . waiting . . . .


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I know! I can't believe the nerve of Julie. Keeping us waiting like this....


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> I know! I can't believe the nerve of Julie. Keeping us waiting like this....


yeah how inconsiderate. :nono:


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

He's finally here!!! He, unfortunately, is the worst picture taker ever. Piper will sit and pose for hours and he turns his head as soon as you point the camera at him. lol. Here are some terrible pictures but trust me he is super cute!

I'll try again tomorrow when he is a little calmer!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Congratulations Julie! How is Piper taking it? She looks a little stunned.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah! You've got such a cute pair, now! I hope Piper adapts quickly, and the new boy, too.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

RitaandRiley said:


> Congratulations Julie! How is Piper taking it? She looks a little stunned.


Haha, I think stunned is accurate. He is a Boy with a capital B and has been very busy since he got here. Piper is letting him know what she thinks of him and has already torn all the feet off one of the toys he brought with him but I don't think he's getting the message. lol.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeahhh He is adorable. Congratulations, Julie! They will be best friends really soon. FUN !


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a cutie...adorable pair, hope they become best friends!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm sitting here having dinner with Laurie and Karen and we were excited to see the pictures! He is adorable. What's his temperament like?


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

Im very very interested. How big is he?


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

He's adorable! Congratulations and here's hoping to an easy adjustment.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Julie - Very Nice.
Hope things will go well with him and Piper. He's a cutie. I like the pics!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

congrats Julie. He is cute, that's for sure.


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

Laurief said:


> GREAT NEWS!! Pancho the pup has been placed!! He will be going to his new home this weekend - and I am sure you guys will hear all about him soon:whoo::whoo:
> 
> Thank you all for your responses - I so appreciate a group that steps up like you do!!!
> 
> ...


Hooray!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

He's adorable. Lol hearing about Piper tearing the feet off his toy. Guess she told him what she thinks in no uncertain terms. Bet they'll be best buds very soon.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

RitaandRiley said:


> Congratulations Julie! How is Piper taking it? She looks a little stunned.


Haha - I thought exactly the same thing - stunned! Oh, I am going to be curious to hear about him too. He has that 'Finn' look! All boy, messy, curious, into everything look. And cute!


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

He is a cutie! I am so happy for all of you. Two weeks and it will seem like you always had two. I took in a friends dog when she passed away. My guy was a bit put out at first but before you know it she was bossing him around and sleeping on his bed. They were big dogs and two really filled the house. I can't wait until I get my next Havanese. In fact I am disappointed I missed Laurie's original post. :-(


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Yay! Piper is getting a brother! Hope they love each other as much as Abby and McGee do and I'm sure they will! Can't wait to see pictures.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

We made it through the night with no problems! I was worried he would cry but he was fine. He is used to sleeping in his crate so I had him next to the bed so Piper could have her own space on the bed like she is used to. She is not a big fan of his...yet!
He's getting a big haircut this afternoon as he is very matted. I'm hoping to decide today if we are keeping the name Pancho or giving him a new one. 
Here he is this morning letting all the neighbors know there is a new dog in town. lol!


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

Pipersmom said:


> We made it through the night with no problems! I was worried he would cry but he was fine. He is used to sleeping in his crate so I had him next to the bed so Piper could have her own space on the bed like she is used to. She is not a big fan of his...yet!
> He's getting a big haircut this afternoon as he is very matted. I'm hoping to decide today if we are keeping the name Pancho or giving him a new one.
> Here he is this morning letting all the neighbors know there is a new dog in town. lol!


Awwwwwwww! Congrats!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

A friend of mine took in a rescue when her original dog was about 4. There's a classic photo of the 2 of them on her bed with the rescue on one end looking like the king of the hill and their original dog all curled up at the other end of the bed with a look on her face that said "I hate him....make him leave!" It didn't take too long for them to become buddies.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

OMG He is adorable for sure. Lily loves when she can watch the world go by.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

RitaandRiley said:


> A friend of mine took in a rescue when her original dog was about 4. There's a classic photo of the 2 of them on her bed with the rescue on one end looking like the king of the hill and their original dog all curled up at the other end of the bed with a look on her face that said "I hate him....make him leave!" It didn't take too long for them to become buddies.


Thanks for sharing that Rita, that's about what's going on here. He doesn't know any commands so "off" and "leave it" are not an option yet. Piper has the look of a prisoner of war in her eyes but I know it will get better!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new addition Julie. :cheer2:
He is a cutie and I would guess they will be best friends after a week or two. Piper just needs to make sure he knows who's boss. ound:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

:whoo: He is way cute and does have the Finn look! Are you going to groom him your self? It is Sunday so I assuming you will be at it for hours! What a nice addition and your sweet Piper will come around soon. Congratulations!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hi Julie here's three good articles that may help. Enjoy .
Adding a second dog Pat Miller http://www.thebark.com/content/bringing-home-second-dog

http://blogs.dogster.com/dog-training/are-you-ready-for-a-second-dog/2010/12/

http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/bringing-home-bella


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

He looks like he's making himself right at home. So glad you gave him that chance.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Can't wait to see his new haircut! Hope they become fast friends soon


----------



## hmrgang (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm glad that you got him, Julie. It is nice to see him all grown up. Send me a PM and I will email you pictures of him as a "wee little one". 

Phyllis


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Poor boy had to get all his hair cut off because he had so many mats-but now I can see those beautiful eyes!
He is so full of energy- he just never stops! I brought him over to my friends house last night who has a mini poodle who loves to play. He wore her out too and still wanted to play when we got home.
So, I have thought a lot about this and I think I will be changing his name-new place, new life, new start. So please meet Riley-


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Riley looks spiffy with his haircut and bandanna. How is it going with Piper ?


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Welcome to your forever home Riley. His new name suits him. I can't wait to hear all about his antics with his partner in crime.


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Just seeing this so Congratulations Julie!!!!!! Riley is adorable and I'm sure he and Piper will be the best of friends soon. Then watch out!  Two doing RLH is so much fun to watch!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have to say that, although he is bare nekked - I think he looks adorable!!! 
Love the name Riley!!

Glad he is doing good


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Pipersmom said:


> He's finally here!!! He, unfortunately, is the worst picture taker ever. Piper will sit and pose for hours and he turns his head as soon as you point the camera at him. lol. Here are some terrible pictures but trust me he is super cute!
> 
> I'll try again tomorrow when he is a little calmer!


He is very cute and reminds me of my Rango their coloring is alot alike. Linda


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I like his shorter face! Good thing the body will grow out He still looks adorable!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Julie, congrats!!! Riley is very cute, I love the last picture of both of them sitting together. I think he looks cute with his haircut, hopefully he won't mind grooming so you can grow him out to the length you like.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

He looks adorable and the two of them seem content with each other. Give it two weeks and they will be the best of friends. Lucky pup.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Congrats, he looks really sweet


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

OMG, JULIE!!!! Congratulations! Riley is gorgeous! I'm sure Piper will love him very soon! These pups seem to rapidly relate and bond to their own breed. And I'm sure Piper will appreciate the joy of her little brother soon!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Love his new name, Julie! He is such an adorable little guy. I think he and piper will be great friends very soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Riley seems the perfect name for that adorable little guy! He and Piper should be best friends in no time!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

He's such a sweetheart. Him and Piper look cute together! It will just take time, I'm sure


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Congratulations Julie on your handsome new boy Riley. Warms my heart to hear of your adoption. He certainly deserves a loving home and a family to love him, very special. Sweet pictures of Piper and Riley too!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Just catching up on this thread, Julie... Riley is adorable! He looks nice and clean and trim now, and his hair will grow back quickly enough!!!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I think the haircut made a big difference for him. He growled at me the first night when I picked him up and I think he was so matted it hurt him. He hasn't done it since.
Riley was sleeping behind a pillow last night and I caught Piper looking for him. Ha! she may be coming around. 
She also alerted me to the fact that Riley had pooped on the rug by the door. She is a poop eater but the opportunity to tattle and get Riley in trouble was more exciting. Lol!
We went to see Santa last night and going out with two was MUCH harder than I anticipated. Here is their pic!


----------



## spiffylike (Dec 5, 2012)

Aw that's such a great pic!
Riley looks super happy!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome Santa picture! I'm glad you decided to go. They look great.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a great picture! Julie, it is funny how they like to tattle on the new kid.......haha


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

What fun! Great photo with Santa. I like the way Riley's face has been trimmed. If I knew Finn would turn out that well, I would have his trimmed.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Adorable!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Love the Santa pic !!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

They both look wonderful!! Give Piper a BIG hug for me. Can't wait to meet Riley!!


----------

